# Natural Bottom question



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

See people talk about natural bottom. What exactly is that and how do you spot it on your bottom reader?

PS. Naturalbottoms.com is the top result in google. Although cloth diapers would keep people from using my head, that is not the information I was looking for.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Butler879 said:


> See people talk about natural bottom. What exactly is that and how do you spot it on your bottom reader?
> 
> PS. Naturalbottoms.com is the top result in google. Although cloth diapers would keep people from using my head, that is not the information I was looking for.


Bottom that occurs naturally. Rocks, holes, nature's contour basically.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I asked this same question before and people posted some very helpful information on that thread. I would link to it but I'm on my phone. 

If you can't find it, I'll try to post it later tonight.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks! I must be blind, because there is the same question below. My apologies.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/mobile/GetThread.php?t=200817&f=33&bat=


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

This is natural bottom.....and It can be hard to spot. The best way to learn how to find it...is to go to some known - public numbers....and learn how your bottom machine displays the areas. Once you see it....you will be able to spot it in unknown areas. It has to be much harder for non-divers....as a lot of spots we would think were not very good by looking at the bottom machine....are actually really productive.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks! Do natural bottoms occur before the edge / deep water say within 29 miles? Are their any public natural bottom spots that standout that I could research or find the numbers too?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Here are some more:thumbup:


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Butler879 said:


> Thanks! Do natural bottoms occur before the edge / deep water say within 29 miles? Are their any public natural bottom spots that standout that I could research or find the numbers too?


 This list is somewhat old now....but that is not always a bad thing (people tend to forget about the old spots.)
http://www.mbtdivers.com/GPS Numbers.htm
PM sent as well.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Lots of natural bottom south of the Liberty ship (Meeks) pensacola. Also smaller pieces North of the Liberty ship. Great pictures there firefish.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks again! Agreed, great pictures. I'm am envious of those that can go below and get to see what's going on. Not sure I could do it!


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

The OLE Fuzzy Wuzzy!

I prefer to fish natural bottom over reef fishing. I have not been offshore fishing in over a year. I have logged many hours of fishing natural bottom. I recommend that you know how to properly use you bottom machine. I have a furuno 667. Not sure what machine you have? Adjust to bottom machine to where it will only display the bottom x amount of ft. Don't display the whole water column, small natural bottom will not show up if you display the entire water column. I usually will only display the bottom 60 ft of the water column while fishing in 200-300 ft. of water. I do not use the zoom feature, you may can do that?? Setting up you bottom machine and knowing how to use it is essential while fishing natural bottom!! Hope this will help you out.

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Sea Monkey said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> The OLE Fuzzy Wuzzy!
> 
> ...


 
I have a garmin 740s. You know.. they tell you what all the buttons do, but I have not found a good tuturial on how to actually read the information. I appreciate the advice and I am going to give that a go.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Butler879 said:


> I have a garmin 740s. You know.. they tell you what all the buttons do, but I have not found a good tuturial on how to actually read the information. I appreciate the advice and I am going to give that a go.



On the garmin network it is referred to bottom lock. If you are in sonar mode click on the menu button then press the btm lock. If your in split screen say chart/sonar press menu, then sonar settings, and then btm lock. It will then ask you how far off the bottom you would like to see. I'm not in front of my garmin but I'm almost 100% that's the steps.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Butler879 said:


> I have a garmin 740s. You know.. they tell you what all the buttons do, but I have not found a good tuturial on how to actually read the information. I appreciate the advice and I am going to give that a go.


I always feel like I need to learn my humminbird 380ci better. I barely know how to use it lol. I just leave the settings alone and scroll through views mostly staying on the bottom finder screen that shows water temp, speed and depth. I wish I had the memory and ability to use it better.

Good Luck


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

Next time I'm out I'll take a few screenshots of my raymarine. It looks very different from sounder to sounder and on wattage and frequency. On my unit, an e7d with 600w thru hull and an a70d with a transom mount, it looks like a fuzzy bottom with multiple initial echoes above the hard echo. I call it peach fuzz.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

philthefish said:


> Next time I'm out I'll take a few screenshots of my raymarine. It looks very different from sounder to sounder and on wattage and frequency. On my unit, an e7d with 600w thru hull and an a70d with a transom mount, it looks like a fuzzy bottom with multiple initial echoes above the hard echo. I call it peach fuzz.


That would be cool. I gonna try to go to few spots next time out after getting some of this useful knowledge. I'll take a screen shot as well.


----------

